# Spied: Audi A6 allroad Test Mule



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Also out testing this week is what appears to be the next-generation A6 allroad. The mule is so heavily camouflaged unlike the shot of the one testing in South America several weeks ago, one might have mistaken it for an A6... but my camouflage an A6 Avant when that's already been seen? The answer of course is that this is an allroad. We've compared these new shots with the original rear shot (also in our photo gallery linked below) and this latest test mule appears to be consistent with that car.










Alas, Avant fans in America already know that the A6 Avant is not planned for US consumption and as such, allroad versions like this simply won't be coming over to the States. That's not to say there won't be any allroads though as Audi executives have been hinting for a while that the A4 Avant will switch to allroad versions only after the next facelift debuts sometime in the next year.

Check out more photos of the A6 allroad mule after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It makes sense that they're not bringing it over. It would cost to much not to mention it would step on the toes of the Q's. The only new AR's that sell are the diesels.

To be honest, what separated te AR from the A6 Avant was the exterior trim & engine (Not to mention the dumb ass air suspension). What differences do the new one have vs. the new A6 Avant? The reason i ask is from the pic's above, it looks no different then an A6 aside from the bulky wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Body kit will be slightly different, interior trim, etc.


----------

